# Bronze project for a local VFW.



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Well, I'm finished milling bronze for now. 
This will always be a Woodshop but it's nice to gain experience in other materials. These markers aren't artistic but I thought I'd post some pictures I took along the way. I have to turn a couple sets of farmhouse table legs (to keep the shop open) 😉 but then I'm gonna start my attempt at milling granite. That should make some interesting pictures. 🙂 
Since David's laser work turned out so well on the walnut plaque, I had my brother laser their VFW logo on the box. I've gotta get one of those someday. Joe.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice work, Joe! I have never tried cutting bronze but it sure looks good when you finish the job.

I agree on the laser; if the guys I do work for didn't have 3 of them and weren't so easy to work with I'd have to consider one for our CNC. Might still for those simple jobs where it make sense.

David


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Nice work! I look forward to seeing your post on milling granite.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Very nice indeed! Lasers do some detail and the case itself
takes away the plain circular #'s. 

Granite? Isn't that going to be messy??


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

UglySign said:


> Very nice indeed! Lasers do some detail and the case itself
> takes away the plain circular #'s.
> 
> Granite? Isn't that going to be messy??


I figured sprucing up the packaging might lead to future orders or at least some good word-of-mouth advertising. 
I could have done fancier markers but those are what they ordered.
The granite will be submerged so no dust. I'm working on the water box now. I hope it works because 99% of granite is laser etched or sand blasted. I think the cnc guy's can produce much higher quality projects.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Pro4824 said:


> I figured sprucing up the packaging might lead to future orders or at least some good word-of-mouth advertising.
> I could have done fancier markers but those are what they ordered.



That should definitely get some orders WoM, especially the laser... hmmmm?





Pro4824 said:


> The granite will be submerged so no dust. I'm working on the water box now. I hope it works because 99% of granite is laser etched or sand blasted. I think the cnc guy's can produce much higher quality projects.



They sure can... make some pretty darn good intricate 3d goodies.
Is that a Polish Eagle in that vid? .... John....?



Are you using this on the same machine? Yikes! What a mess. But sure looks cool.
Rick would have to pass unless he's warmed up.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Pro4824 said:


> Well, I'm finished milling bronze for now.
> This will always be a Woodshop but it's nice to gain experience in other materials. These markers aren't artistic but I thought I'd post some pictures I took along the way. I have to turn a couple sets of farmhouse table legs (to keep the shop open) 😉 but then I'm gonna start my attempt at milling granite. That should make some interesting pictures. 🙂
> Since David's laser work turned out so well on the walnut plaque, I had my brother laser their VFW logo on the box. I've gotta get one of those someday. Joe.


very cool work JOe and more fun to watch this adventure unfold, thanks for taking us with..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Quote Ugly Sign

They sure can... make some pretty darn good intricate 3d goodies.
Is that a Polish Eagle in that vid? .... John....?


Nope -- this is a Polish Eagle.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice work Joe


----------

